# The London Coffee Festival



## MChild (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I've found the code SIGLCF on the internet and used to buy my Industry day ticket for the 'London Coffee Festival'. I pay nothing for my ticket!







(only valid for Thursday or Friday)

You probably know about that already but I thought it would be good to share anyway...

Cheers!


----------

